# Superstitions, and good luck charms



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

I always thought it would be interesting to see what other people do for good luck evertime you go fishing, or what good luck charms you guys bring with you.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

always do one more cast at the end of the day, reasoning ill keep to myself.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

The best way to get a bite on a slow day is to spike your rod and walk far away from it and stop paying attention. Of course, you can't "trick" this into happening. You have to truly become oblivious.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> always do one more cast at the end of the day, reasoning ill keep to myself.


i have to also add, and matt/ryan/mac can verify, if bite is tough, i jokingly turn the reel upside down all touristy and reel it backwards, usually hook-up about mid cast, never fails, from shad to kings to spanish to trout


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Two of my best friends who have passed and were members here, were avid fisherman. I have copies of their mass cards and a copy of the fisherman's prayer in each of my tackle bags.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i have to also add, and matt/ryan/mac can verify, if bite is tough, i jokingly turn the reel upside down all touristy and reel it backwards, usually hook-up about mid cast, never fails, from shad to kings to spanish to trout


 HAHAHAHA!! it kills me when people do that:--|
James


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

RuddeDogg said:


> Two of my best friends who have passed and were members here, were avid fisherman. I have copies of their mass cards and a copy of the fisherman's prayer in each of my tackle bags.


That's really cool. Keep their memories alive.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i have to also add, and matt/ryan/mac can verify, if bite is tough, i jokingly turn the reel upside down all touristy and reel it backwards, usually hook-up about mid cast, never fails, from shad to kings to spanish to trout


That's not superstition. That's technique. Big difference. Haha.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

I usualy take a bit of whatever i am drinking and pour a bit in the water, this does not always help me catch fish but when i do this and catch fish they are huge. I also do pushups on the pier or boat, and when i am on a boat i laydown for a few minuets and then we catch a bunch of whatever we are fishing for. But i cant tell yall my secret lucky charm, that always works the best.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been known to pay the fish before, will flip a whole pocket of change in the water when the fishing is tough. I also almost always wear a long sleeve shirt mostly because i hate getting burned but also because its just what i do.


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

I try to never catch a fish on my first cast. Usually if I do then I don't catch much the rest of the trip. 

Anymore my first cast usually consists of a ten yard flip followed by a rapid retrieve.....then I actually start fishing after that.



Mitch


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I wear underwear every time I go fishing. Does that make my underwear a superstitious good luck charm or is it just good practice to wear it? I guess you'll never know...


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

I know people who throw money in the water. Other people say dipping a net in the water before your first cast is good luck. I refuse to wear underwear though, it's just going to get in the way....

Aside from bananas, and women, are there any things that you guys think bring bad luck?


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Not really a superstition, but mental preparation. I remind myself that attention to detail is the difference between fishing and catching. And so clear my mind of everything else going on in the world and focus on the task at hand, surveying the water for clues of what the fish may be doing at that time and where they may be. Also make sure that all knots tied and preparation is 100% quality. Then I go through my mental progressions for casting.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

I am going to throw back my first cobe of the year this year also, decided that at the end of last year after not hooking into one at all last year. Citation or pup my first one this year is going back to hopefully bring more luck to me for a 5+ year.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

No bananas on the boat.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Release the first fish regardless of size .


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

When i catch two fish at a time i always let the smaller one go, and keep the bigger one for bait or to eat.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fish Hunter said:


> No bananas on the boat.


Indeed.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> I wear underwear every time I go fishing. Does that make my underwear a superstitious good luck charm or is it just good practice to wear it? I guess you'll never know...


I though you do it to keep the skunk contained..


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

757 Fire said:


> I am going to throw back my first cobe of the year this year also, decided that at the end of last year after not hooking into one at all last year. Citation or pup my first one this year is going back to hopefully bring more luck to me for a 5+ year.


hard to let go of a 50+,might have to take my arm also!!


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Sometimes i change shirts when there is a hot bite to keep it going. I did this and then caught a 5 foot amberjack. I have a draw full of lucky fishing shirts, and hats.


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

Take a nap while you are soaking baits.........works every time!!.......


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

HuskyMD said:


> I wear underwear every time I go fishing. Does that make my underwear a superstitious good luck charm or is it just good practice to wear it? I guess you'll never know...


Frontwards or backwards?


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> hard to let go of a 50+,might have to take my arm also!!


Thats a release citation, im ok with that


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

on the boat.. don't drink till the skunk is off... on the beach : take the last cob or spot head from your buddy's bait cooler... if they aren't looking.. take the last beer.

On the pier: don't let any vacationing Canucks watch your 9' bait rod.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Try something that can't possibily work. Works 50% of the time.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I've been doing this since I was a 10 or so (some 30+ years ago). I sing (or hum if there are people around me) some old Doobie Bros. I only break it out if I'm getting skunked or it's really slow.

_"Well, I built me a raft and she's ready for floatin';
ol' Mississippi, she's callin' my name.
Catfish are jumpin', that paddle wheel thumpin',
black water keeps rollin' on past just the same.

Old black water, keep on rollin',
Mississippi moon, won't you keep on shinin' on me?
.
.
I'd like to hear some funky Dixieland, pretty mama come and take me by the hand"_


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

My good luck charm is Dynomite works every time.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont use dynamite but i always keep a grenade or two in my tackle box lol


----------



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

Saw this already but I do it as well... hope to not catch a fish on my first cast of the day. Also, I do find that distraction is great bait, the biggest flounder I've caught in the surf was when I was "resting my eyes" in the front seat of my truck. I woke up and went to pull in my bait after about a good 45 minute soak a BOOM... a flattie that fed three of us that night!


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

I saw somebody doing a "fish dance" to honor the "fish gods" one time.Then i tryed it and it worked


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

SquidStrip said:


> Saw this already but I do it as well... hope to not catch a fish on my first cast of the day. Also, I do find that distraction is great bait, the biggest flounder I've caught in the surf was when I was "resting my eyes" in the front seat of my truck. I woke up and went to pull in my bait after about a good 45 minute soak a BOOM... a flattie that fed three of us that night!


typically once you stop concentrating on fishing while fishing, the big Jaun hits!

Usually happens when you start digging in the cooler for a sandwhich, soda or beer. The fish knows when you are off your gaurd!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

You can call em to. That's what BossDogg does or she'll sit back and start doin her nails.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

When my wife brings bananas, she out fishes me.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Dyhard said:


> When my wife brings bananas, she out fishes me.


WOW. That leaves you open to more jokes than I can remenber. LOL.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

1obxnut said:


> I though you do it to keep the skunk contained..


ah yes, The big hairy smelly skunk. I contained that well this past year.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> typically once you stop concentrating on fishing while fishing, the big Jaun hits!
> 
> Usually happens when you start digging in the cooler for a sandwhich, soda or beer. The fish knows when you are off your gaurd!


 no doubt.. I usually just take a leak,that usually works.. If that fails I rub Tater's hed...


----------



## Bigguy (Jun 2, 2005)

I always start the season using the rig that I fished with from the last trip of the previous season. Doesn't matter if the hooks are rusted, 10/0 or 1/0.


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

I firmly believe in a a west wind is best and a east wind is least. Just make sure you have a drytop on those gusty days.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I never go fishing without my lucky snook charm.










It's from one of those machines where you put in a penny and two quarters and then crank a handle the penny gets flattened with a souvenir image on it. 

I got mine at the Snook Inn and Restaurant on Marco Island about 15 years ago and I keep it on my person at all times while fishing. 

Here's humor column I wrote about it for my newspaper site.

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/12379/superstitions-what’s-yours-3/?pa=all&tc=pgall


----------

